# Best OPI Colors for French Manicure



## Ode to Joy (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello,

I would love to paint my nails french myself and I would like to try OPI nailpolishes because I heard they last a long time.

Please recommend me a nice &amp; color for the tip (the more natural looking the better) and a topcoat color that softens the look!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 1, 2008)

oh so glam &amp; makes men blush/kiss on the chic


----------



## Mimi84 (Jul 24, 2008)

I love bubble bath and sweet heart


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 26, 2008)

Fit for a Queensland might be good for the tip... Lightly applied, Bubble Bath and Samoan Sand... Orly polishes are decent too, and they have a whole line of French manicure polishes.


----------

